# Where to buy AquaFlora Plants



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,

I wonder where could I buy AquaFlora plants near Downtown, I know Rogers in Surrey and King Ed in BB has them ,but I prefer closer ,I checked Aquarium West yesterday but I did not see there.

I want to buy some glosso and HC and the reason I want to buy AquaFlora because its really pest free.

Thanks,
Arash


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

Canadian Aquatics carries the product. Contact Charles as he is in the Vancouver area (unfortunately not downtown).


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I second Canadian Aquatics. Try Charles or Mykiss (just look on their website). April used to have them, too, but I'm not sure now.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Mr.Pets near !st Ave. and Commercial drive carries some. Call them first.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

does mr pets in poco plan on carrying some? i cant go out to richmond easily and have been itching for a local store to supply quality plants


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh I did not know Charles carries them also Mr Pet is close by.

Thanks


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I could not fing AquaFlora Glosso anywhere!

have checked Canadian Aquatics, King Ed, Mr Pet East and North!

Mr Pet said they ordered AquaFlora product and it is coming sometime next week but they dont know what will be in the order!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder where could I buy AquaFlora plants near Downtown, I know Rogers in Surrey and King Ed in BB has them ,but I prefer closer ,I checked Aquarium West yesterday but I did not see there.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that to get the pest free plants, you need to get the cultured cell ones which come in a plastic tub by AquaFlora. They are more expensive than the normal ones but it's your choice. I ordered 3 varieties (cultured cell) 3 months ago from MyKiss and it only took a few days to get them in.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Captured Moments said:


> My understanding is that to get the pest free plants, you need to get the cultured cell ones which come in a plastic tub by AquaFlora. They are more expensive than the normal ones but it's your choice. I ordered 3 varieties (cultured cell) 3 months ago from MyKiss and it only took a few days to get them in.


Already call both Charles and Patrick ,it seems everyone in the town are out of stock on AquaFlora Glosso .


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Why not ask around the forum if someone have any glosso or HC for sale. There are some plant gurus around with nice healthy plants. I had some before but it kind of died on me.. so I still consider myself a newb..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Try April's. She may have some.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Already asked April , they carry Florida aqua farms product.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow, quite the venture for glosso. Don't worry, we've all been through the drive around town for that specific item.

PJ's pets in richmond? Call them first perhaps...


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I really hate snails that breeds and take over the tank ,and really dont want bring them in with plants .Cultured plants is the only way to go.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i;d offer some but i got too carried away trimming for another member and killed off all but two sprigs of mine (doesn't grow either)


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you try Aquariums West? I think I've seen AquaFlora plants there before. 

I was there this morning, and although I didn't look at the plants specifically, they sure had a lot of plants.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquariums west had glosso last week. 
As I suggested...if you pp you won't get anything in your tank.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275046,-122.835506


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> does mr pets in poco plan on carrying some? i cant go out to richmond easily and have been itching for a local store to supply quality plants


Mr. Pet at PoCo (Westwood) has been carrying Aqua Flora - not sure if they have glosso. Have not been looking there for a while.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Have you tired ordering through their site? Any in stock? Aquariums West can bring some in on their Tropica order if thats an option for you.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Luke78 said:


> Have you tired ordering through their site? Any in stock? Aquariums West can bring some in on their Tropica order if thats an option for you.


I'll check AW tomorrow.


----------



## narhay (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw glosso in the culture tubs at King Ed yesterday.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

narhay said:


> I saw glosso in the culture tubs at King Ed yesterday.


Thank you, already got and planted


----------

